# Night Detective returns to BBCAmerica Monday, 1/30



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I really liked this show last year. Glad it's back.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/genre/drama_mysteries/night_detective/night_detective_about.jsp


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

Completely agree. Too bad the "seasons" are so short.


----------



## Ein (Jul 7, 2004)

hereafter said:


> Completely agree. Too bad the "seasons" are so short.


I'll take quality over quantity any time..


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

I couldn't agree more.

I think the British figured that out long ago, in terms of television. Most Americans don't seem to share that belief, especially in terms of television...


----------

